# All Uber Rates as of Jan 8, 2016 3 PM (Long)



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Uber Rates - Fri, Jan 8, 2016 - 3 PM Central Time (Almost all cities)
Retrieved for the record in light of news of pending rate cuts

See here for the changes on Sat. Jan 9:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-rate-changes-as-of-jan-9-2016-1-pm-long.53518/

CITY: ABILENE
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5

CITY: AKRON
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.40 - Minimum: $5.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.25 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $7.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5

CITY: ALBUQUERQUE
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.17 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $4.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $6.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5

CITY: AMARILLO
uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $6 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5

CITY: AMES
uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: ANN-ARBOR
uberX -> Base: $1.30 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $5.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $8.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $7 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.10 - Minimum: $8.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $7

CITY: ASHEVILLE-NC
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.85 - Minimum: $7.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5

CITY: ATHENS
uberX -> Base: $1.30 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.22 - Minimum: $6 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $6 
uberXL -> Base: $2.60 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $6

CITY: ATLANTA
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $6 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.90 - Minimum: $8.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $6 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.25 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $4 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
UberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $10

CITY: AUGUSTA
uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $1.95 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $8.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5

CITY: AUSTIN
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $2.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $3.80 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $4.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5 
LUX -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $10.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $10

CITY: BAKERSFIELD
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5

CITY: BALTIMORE
uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $7.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5  
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.25 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $3.65 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10

CITY: BATON-ROUGE
uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $5.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.80 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $10.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $10

CITY: BELLINGHAM
uberX -> Base: $2.25 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5

CITY: BIRMINGHAM-AL
uberX -> Base: $2.25 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $5.10 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5

CITY: BOISE
uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $4.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5

CITY: BOSTON
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.24 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.45 - Minimum: $7.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.95 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $4.30 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
uberTAXI -> Base: Use Uber to request and pay for a taxi, at standard taxi meter rates plus a $1 booking fee. A 20% gratuity is automatically added for the driver by default. - Minute: $2.60 - Cancel: $5

CITY: BOWLING-GREEN-KY
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: BURLINGTON
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CALGARY
uberX -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CEDAR-RAPIDS
uberX -> Base: $1.35 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5

CITY: DAYTONA-BEACH
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $5.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CHAMPAIGN
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CHARLESTON
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $7.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
UberPREMIUM -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $10.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CHARLOTTE
uberX -> Base: $1.10 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $7.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $4 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $3.10 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10

CITY: CHARLOTTESVILLE-VA
uberX -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $7.80 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CHATTANOOGA
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.15 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.30 - Minimum: $8.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CHICAGO
uberX -> Base: $1.70 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $4.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $8.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.50 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $4.05 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
UberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberTAXI -> Base: Use uberTAXI to request and pay for a taxi through the Uber app. Pay the standard taxi meter rates, including any suburban mileage surcharge, plus a $2.00 booking fee. Gratuity is automatically added for the driver. The gratuity amount is changeable online and defaults to 20%. A $5.00 cancellation fee does apply. - Minute: $0 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CINCINNATI
uberX -> Base: $1.40 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.15 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10

CITY: CLEVELAND
uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.20 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $10.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.70 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10

CITY: COEUR-DALENE
uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5

CITY: COLLEGE-STATION
uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $6

CITY: COLUMBIA-MO
uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: COLUMBIA
uberX -> Base: $1.95 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $4.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $7.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: COLUMBUS
uberX -> Base: $0.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.30 - Minute: $0.23 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $7.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
UberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.55 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: CONNECTICUT
uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $3.25 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.65 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.80 - Mile: $4.50 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: CORPUS-CHRISTI
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $4.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: DALLAS
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.10 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0 
uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $6.45 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0 
uberSELECT -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $9.20 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $4 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.45 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: DAYTON
uberX -> Base: $1.40 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: WILMINGTON-DE
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
uberX Beaches -> Base: $2.76 - Minute: $0.19 - Mile: $1.52 - Minimum: $5.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.85 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.20 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: DENVER
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $7.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.20 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: DES-MOINES
uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $7 

CITY: DETROIT
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $8.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $7 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.10 - Minimum: $8.30 - SRF: $2.30 - Cancel: $7 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3 - Minimum: $12 - Cancel: $12 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $4.05 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $15 

CITY: EASTERN-IDAHO
uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: EASTERN-NORTH-CAROLINA
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $7.65 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: EDMONTON
uberX -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $4.25 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $6.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $6.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: EL-PASO
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.40 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: ERIE
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $7.15 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $7 

CITY: FARGO
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.10 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: FAYETTEVILLE-AR
uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $6.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.75 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $9 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: FAYETTEVILLE
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $4 
uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.90 - Minimum: $6.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $4 

CITY: FLAGSTAFF
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.70 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: FLINT
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.25 - SRF: $2.25 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: FLORIDA-KEYS
uberX -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: FORT-MYERS
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.95 - Minimum: $5.25 - SRF: $2.25 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $8.25 - SRF: $2.25 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: FORT-WAYNE
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $3.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $0 

CITY: FRESNO
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.17 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $4.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: GAINESVILLE
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: GEORGIA-COAST
uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: GRAND-RAPIDS
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $4.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $7.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $7 

CITY: MAINE
uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $5.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: ANNAPOLIS
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $6.60 - SRF: $2 - Cancel: $7 
uberXL -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.29 - Mile: $2.47 - Minimum: $9 - SRF: $2 - Cancel: $7 
UberBlack -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.25 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $3.65 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: GREEN-BAY
uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $2.20 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: GREENVILLE-SC
uberX -> Base: $1.95 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $4.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $7.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: GUADALAJARA
uberX -> Base: $ 7.30 - Minute: $ 2 - Mile: $ 3.40 - Minimum: $ 35 - Cancel: $ 35 
UberBLACK -> Base: $ 32 - Minute: $ 3.20 - Mile: $ 7.47 - Minimum: $ 75 - Cancel: $ 75 
UberSUV -> Base: $ 35 - Minute: $ 3.50 - Mile: $ 12 - Minimum: $ 85 - Cancel: $ 85 

CITY: HALIFAX
UberBlack -> Base: $6 - Minute: $0.95 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $12 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: HAMILTON
uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: VIRGINIA-BEACH
uberX -> Base: $1.15 - Minute: $0.17 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $5.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $7.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: HARRISBURG
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $7.55 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $7 

CITY: HONOLULU
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.85 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.80 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
UberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3 - Minimum: $10 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $10 
uberTAXI -> Base: Use Uber to request and pay for a taxi, at standard taxi meter rates plus a $1.00 booking fee. A gratuity is automatically added for the driver. The amount is changeable online and defaults to 20%. - Minute: $0 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: HOUSTON
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $0 
uberXL -> Base: $2.85 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.20 - Minimum: $7.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $0 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $10.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $0 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.45 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $4 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: INDIANAPOLIS
uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $0.95 - Minimum: $3.35 - SRF: $2.10 - Cancel: $0 
uberXL -> Base: $2.85 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $4.95 - SRF: $2.10 - Cancel: $0 
uberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.10 - Minimum: $5.10 - SRF: $2.10 - Cancel: $0 
UberLUX XL -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $4.05 - Minimum: $26.10 - SRF: $2.10 - Cancel: $10 
UberLUX -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.05 - Minimum: $16.10 - SRF: $2.10 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: INLAND-EMPIRE
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.21 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $2.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $8.45 - SRF: $2.45 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: JACKSON
uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: JACKSONVILLE
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $2.05 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $8.05 - SRF: $2.05 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $2.20 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: KALAMAZOO
uberX -> Base: $1.30 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: KANSAS-CITY
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $7.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $10.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: KILLEEN
uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $3.15 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: KINGSTON
uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: KITCHENERWATERLOO
uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: KNOXVILLE
uberX -> Base: $2.20 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $5.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.75 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.20 - Minimum: $8.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: LAFAYETTE-LA
uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: LANCASTER-PA
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.10 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $7.20 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $7 

CITY: LANSING
uberX -> Base: $1.30 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $7 

CITY: LAS-CRUCES
uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: LAS-VEGAS
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.25 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $7 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: LAWRENCE
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: ALLENTOWN
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $7.55 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $7 

CITY: LEON
uberX -> Base: $ 8 - Minute: $ 1.80 - Mile: $ 3.15 - Minimum: $ 30 - Cancel: $ 30 

CITY: LEXINGTON
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $7.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: LINCOLN
uberX -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $4.10 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: LITTLE-ROCK
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2.15 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: LONDON-ONT
uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: LOS-ANGELES
uberX -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $7.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
UberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $10.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.55 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $4.25 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
UberLUX -> Base: $20 - Minute: $0.60 - Mile: $5 - Minimum: $30 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: LOUISVILLE
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: LUBBOCK
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.40 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.75 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.20 - Minimum: $8.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: MADISON
uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $0 
uberXL -> Base: $2.85 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $7.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $0  

CITY: MANHATTAN
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: MAUI
uberx -> Base: $2.15 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $3.95 - Minimum: $15.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: MEMPHIS
uberX -> Base: $0.70 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.40 - Minimum: $7.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: MEXICO-CITY
uberX -> Base: $ 7.25 - Minute: $ 2 - Mile: $ 3.50 - Minimum: $ 40 - Cancel: $ 40 
uberXL -> Base: $ 30 - Minute: $ 3.50 - Mile: $ 7.65 - Minimum: $ 100 - Cancel: $ 100 
UberBLACK -> Base: $ 30 - Minute: $ 3.50 - Mile: $ 8.25 - Minimum: $ 100 - Cancel: $ 100 
UberSUV -> Base: $ 40 - Minute: $ 4 - Mile: $ 13.20 - Minimum: $ 150 - Cancel: $ 150 

CITY: MIAMI
uberX -> Base: $0.95 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
LUX SUV -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.80 - Mile: $4.70 - Minimum: $25.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10 
LUX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $10.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: MIDLAND
uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $6.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: MILWAUKEE
uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $0 
uberXL -> Base: $2.85 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $7.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $0 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $7.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $0 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.20 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $0 
uberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.80 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $0 

CITY: MINNEAPOLIS
uberX -> Base: $0.60 - Minute: $0.17 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $5.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $7.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.25 - Minimum: $14 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.80 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: MOBILE-AL
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: MODESTO
uberX -> Base: $1.10 - Minute: $0.22 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: MONTERREY
UberX -> Base: $ 8.15 - Minute: $ 2.15 - Mile: $ 3.95 - Minimum: $ 35 - Cancel: $ 35 
UberBLACK -> Base: $ 34 - Minute: $ 3.45 - Mile: $ 7.10 - Minimum: $ 70 - Cancel: $ 70 

CITY: MONTREAL
uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.40 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
uberTAXI -> Base: $3.45 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: MYRTLE-BEACH
uberX -> Base: $1.95 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $4.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $7.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: NW-INDIANA
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $2.50 - Cancel: $0 
uberXL -> Base: $3.25 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.30 - Minimum: $5.75 - SRF: $2.50 - Cancel: $0 

CITY: NASHVILLE
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.93 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $7.50 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $7.50 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
SUV -> Base: $12 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $4 - Minimum: $25 - SRF: $0 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.70 - Minimum: $14 - SRF: $0 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: MANCHESTER-NH
Nashua &amp; Portsmouth -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.23 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
Manchester -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.60 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $8.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: NEW-JERSEY
uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.65 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.80 - Mile: $4.50 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: NEW-JERSEY-SHORE
uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $8.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $3.50 - Minimum: $12.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $10 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $4.70 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.80 - Mile: $6 - Minimum: $30 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: NEW-ORLEANS
uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $7.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
UberBlack -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $3.25 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.60 - Mile: $4.50 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: NEW-YORK
uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.15 - Minimum: $8 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $4.50 - Minute: $0.60 - Mile: $3.25 - Minimum: $12 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.65 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.80 - Mile: $4.50 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
uberT -> Base: Use Uber to request a taxi. Payment not included. Be sure to pay your driver. A $2 booking fee will be assessed through the app. $5 cancellation fee. - Minute: $0 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: NIAGARA-REGION
uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: OCALA-FL
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: OKLAHOMA-CITY
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $6.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $8.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: OMAHA
uberX -> Base: $0.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $6.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: ORANGE-COUNTY
uberX -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $7.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
UberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $10.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.55 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $4.30 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: ORLANDO
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $4.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $7.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5 
UberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $2.65 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: OTTAWA
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $3.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $4.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $6 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: OUTER-BANKS-NC
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: OXFORD
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.90 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: PALM-SPRINGS
uberX -> Base: $2.30 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $8.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.55 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $4.25 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: PENSACOLA-FL
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $5.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: PEORIA-IL
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: PHILADELPHIA
uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 Base + Total Travel Time. $15 Minimum Fare. For more details use &quot;Fare Estimate&quot; above or in the Uber app. - Minute: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 Base + Total Travel Time. $25 Minimum Fare. For more details use &quot;Fare Estimate&quot; above or in the Uber app. - Minute: $25 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: PHOENIX
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $4.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $6.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $4.10 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.25 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: GREENSBORO
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $4 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $7.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: PITTSBURGH
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $7 

CITY: PORTLAND
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
uberAssist -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.55 - Minimum: $7.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $7 
uberSELECT -> Base: $6 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $10 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: PORTLAND-ME
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.40 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.80 - Minimum: $8.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: PUEBLA
uberX -> Base: $ 8.15 - Minute: $ 2.15 - Mile: $ 3.95 - Minimum: $ 35 - Cancel: $ 35 
UberBLACK -> Base: $ 30 - Minute: $ 3.40 - Mile: $ 7.30 - Minimum: $ 70 - Cancel: $ 70 

CITY: QUAD-CITIES
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $5.10 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: QUEBEC-CITY
uberX -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: QUERETARO
uberX -> Base: $ 6 - Minute: $ 1.50 - Mile: $ 3 - Minimum: $ 20 - Cancel: $ 20 
UberBLACK -> Base: $ 25 - Minute: $ 3.50 - Mile: $ 8 - Minimum: $ 50 - Cancel: $ 50 

CITY: RALEIGH
uberX -> Base: $1.10 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $4.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $4 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $7.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $5 
UberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $10.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: READING-PA
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: RENO
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: PROVIDENCE
uberX -> Base: $1.10 - Minute: $0.17 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $4.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $7.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $10


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: RICHMOND
uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: ROANOKE
uberX -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.90 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: ROCKFORD
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: SACRAMENTO
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $0.95 - Minimum: $4.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.65 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $4.75 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: SALT-LAKE-CITY
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $4.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.40 - Minimum: $7.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $10 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3 - Minimum: $10 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $10 
SUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: SAN-ANTONIO
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $10.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0 

CITY: SAN-DIEGO
uberX -> Base: $1.85 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $2.85 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $8.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.55 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $4.30 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: SAN-FRANCISCO
uberX -> Base: $2.20 - Minute: $0.26 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $2.15 - Minimum: $8.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $10.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.65 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.90 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
uberTAXI -> Base: Use Uber to request and pay for a taxi, at standard taxi meter rates plus a $1 booking fee. A 20% gratuity is automatically added for the driver by default. - Minute: $3.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: SAN-LUIS-OBISPO
uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $2.45 - Minimum: $5.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
WINE -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $0.70 - Minimum: $30.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $4.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $3.70 - Minimum: $8.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $5 
WINEXL -> Base: $0 - Minute: $0.65 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $30.55 - SRF: $1.55 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: SANTA-BARBARA
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.40 - Minimum: $5.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $5 
WINE -> Base: $1.61 - Minute: $0.29 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $10.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $5 
WINEXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $10.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $10 
UberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $10.25 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $4 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: SANTA-FE
uberX -> Base: $2.35 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $5.10 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5  

CITY: SARASOTA
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.95 - Minimum: $4.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $7.90 - SRF: $1.90 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: SAVANNAH
uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: SEATTLE
uberX -> Base: $1.35 - Minute: $0.24 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $4.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $6.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $8.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $12 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $4.20 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10 
For Hire -> Base: $1.99 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.99 - Minimum: $6 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: SOUTH-BEND
uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $3.35 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $0 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $4.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $0 

CITY: SPOKANE
uberX -> Base: $1.35 - Minute: $0.24 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $7.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: SPRINGFIELD-IL
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: ST-LOUIS
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.55 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: STATE-COLLEGE
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $7.15 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $7 

CITY: STILLWATER
uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: TACOMA
uberX -> Base: $1.35 - Minute: $0.24 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $4.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $6.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $12 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $4.20 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: TALLAHASSEE
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: TAMPA
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.95 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $5 
UberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $10.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: TAOS
uberX -> Base: $2.35 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: TIJUANA
uberX -> Base: $ 8 - Minute: $ 2 - Mile: $ 3.80 - Minimum: $ 35 - Cancel: $ 35 
uberXL -> Base: $ 20 - Minute: $ 2.35 - Mile: $ 8.49 - Minimum: $ 45 - Cancel: $ 45 
UberBLACK -> Base: $ 30 - Minute: $ 2.85 - Mile: $ 9.50 - Minimum: $ 50 - Cancel: $ 50 

CITY: TOLEDO
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $4.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.22 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $6.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: TOLUCA
uberX -> Base: $ 7 - Minute: $ 1.80 - Mile: $ 4 - Minimum: $ 35 - Cancel: $ 35 

CITY: TOPEKA
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: TORONTO
uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $6.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
SELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $10 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.70 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.60 - Mile: $2.80 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
TAXI -> Base: $4.25 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: TUCSON
uberX -> Base: $1.45 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $3.05 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $6.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10 
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3 - Minimum: $10 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: TULSA
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $4.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $6.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $5 
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $8.65 - SRF: $1.65 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: VANCOUVER-WA
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: VENTURA
uberX -> Base: $1.15 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $5.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $8.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $5 
Uber Black -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.55 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
uberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $4.25 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $15 

CITY: WACO
uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $6.15 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: WASHINGTON-DC
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.02 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $7.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.40 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3.65 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
uberTAXI -> Base: Use Uber to request and pay for a taxi, at standard taxi meter rates plus a $2 booking fee. A 20% gratuity is automatically added for the driver by default. - Minute: $0 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: SPRINGFIELD-MA
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.21 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $5.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $8.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: WICHITA
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $6.40 - SRF: $1.40 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: WILKESBARRE-SCRANTON
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: WILMINGTON-NC
uberX -> Base: $1.45 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $7.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: WINDSOR
uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: WORCESTER
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.24 - Minimum: $5.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.45 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.60 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: YUMA
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.70 - Minimum: $4.10 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: HAMPTONS
uberX -> Base: $10 - Minute: $1 - Mile: $3.35 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $15 
uberXL -> Base: $16 - Minute: $1.15 - Mile: $5 - Minimum: $30 - Cancel: $15 
UberBLACK -> Base: $16 - Minute: $1.15 - Mile: $5 - Minimum: $30 - Cancel: $15 
UberSUV -> Base: $25 - Minute: $1.30 - Mile: $5.50 - Minimum: $50 - Cancel: $15 

CITY: BARRANQUILLA
uberX -> Base: $ 2.500 - Minute: $ 100 - Mile: $ 625 - Minimum: $ 5.000 - Cancel: $ 5.000 
Uber -> Base: $ 3.000 - Minute: $ 150 - Mile: $ 1.000 - Minimum: $ 6.000 - Cancel: $ 6.000 

CITY: BOGOTA
uberX -> Base: $ 2.200 - Minute: $ 110 - Mile: $ 549,91 - Minimum: $ 4.600 - Cancel: $ 4.600 
Uber -> Base: $ 2.600 - Minute: $ 160 - Mile: $ 899,74 - Minimum: $ 6.000 - Cancel: $ 6.000 
UberAngel -> Base: $ 10.000 - Minute: $ 0 - Mile: $ 0 - Minimum: $ 50.000 - Cancel: $ 15.000 
UberVAN -> Base: $ 5.000 - Minute: $ 300 - Mile: $ 1.242,74 - Minimum: $ 9.000 - Cancel: $ 9.000 

CITY: BUCARAMANGA
uberX -> Base: $ 1.750 - Minute: $ 90 - Mile: $ 530,03 - Minimum: $ 3.200 - Cancel: $ 3.200 

CITY: CALI
UberX -> Base: $ 1.800 - Minute: $ 130 - Mile: $ 530,03 - Minimum: $ 4.000 - Cancel: $ 4.000 
Uber -> Base: $ 2.000 - Minute: $ 300 - Mile: $ 621,37 - Minimum: $ 5.000 - Cancel: $ 5.000 

CITY: CARTAGENA
uberx -> Base: $ 2.500 - Minute: $ 100 - Mile: $ 625 - Minimum: $ 5.000 - Cancel: $ 5.000 
uber -> Base: $ 3.200 - Minute: $ 150 - Mile: $ 1.100 - Minimum: $ 6.000 - Cancel: $ 6.000 

CITY: CUCUTA
uberX -> Base: $ 1.800 - Minute: $ 130 - Mile: $ 526,92 - Minimum: $ 4.000 - Cancel: $ 4.000 
UberBLACK -> Base: $ 2.000 - Minute: $ 300 - Mile: $ 616,40 - Minimum: $ 5.000 - Cancel: $ 5.000 

CITY: MEDELLIN
UberX -> Base: $ 2.500 - Minute: $ 100 - Mile: $ 625 - Minimum: $ 4.600 - Cancel: $ 4.600 
UberBLACK -> Base: $ 2.750 - Minute: $ 150 - Mile: $ 1.000 - Minimum: $ 5.500 - Cancel: $ 5.500 

CITY: SANTIAGO
uberX -> Base: $600 - Minute: $95 - Mile: $260 - Minimum: $1.300 - Cancel: $1.300 
uberXL -> Base: $1.250 - Minute: $170 - Mile: $400 - Minimum: $2.400 - Cancel: $2.400 
UberBLACK -> Base: $1.250 - Minute: $170 - Mile: $415 - Minimum: $2.500 - Cancel: $2.500 
UberSUV -> Base: $1.600 - Minute: $210 - Mile: $500 - Minimum: $3.200 - Cancel: $3.200 

CITY: BEIRUT
uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $0.50 - Minimum: $5 - Cancel: $5 
UberBLACK -> Base: $2.65 - Minute: $0.21 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $7 - Cancel: $7 

CITY: ADELAIDE
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $2.05 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: AUCKLAND
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $6 - Cancel: $10 
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.60 - Mile: $2.30 - Minimum: $8 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: BRISBANE
uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $6 - Cancel: $6 
uberASSIST -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $6 - Cancel: $6 
UberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $10 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: CANBERRA
uberX -> Base: $2.35 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $6 - Cancel: $10 
uberASSIST -> Base: $2.35 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $6 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: GEELONG
uberX -> Base: $2.35 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $6 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: GOLD-COAST
uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $6 - Cancel: $6 
uberASSIST -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $6 - Cancel: $6 
UberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.55 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $10 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: MELBOURNE
uberX -> Base: $2.35 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $6 - Cancel: $10 
uberASSIST -> Base: $2.35 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $6 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $10 - Minute: $0.80 - Mile: $2.40 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: MORNINGTON-PENINSULA
uberX -> Base: $2.35 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $6 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: PERTH
uberX -> Base: $2.35 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $6 - Cancel: $8 
uberASSIST -> Base: $2.35 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $6 - Cancel: $8 
UberBLACK -> Base: $10 - Minute: $0.68 - Mile: $2.04 - Minimum: $20 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: SINGAPORE
uberX -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $0.50 - Minimum: $3.50 - Cancel: $6 
uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $8 - Cancel: $6 
UberExec -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $1.95 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10 
uberTAXI -> Base: Use Uber to request and pay for a taxi. S$ 2.00 cancellation fee is applicable for no-shows after 5 minutes of waiting time. - Minute: $0 - Cancel: $2 
ExecLarge -> Base: $10 - Minute: $0.60 - Mile: $3.25 - Minimum: $18 - Cancel: $10 

CITY: SYDNEY
uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $8 - Cancel: $10 
ASSIST -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $8 - Cancel: $10 
UberBLACK -> Base: $10 - Minute: $1 - Mile: $2.90 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10 
UberSUV -> Base: $20 - Minute: $1 - Mile: $4.50 - Minimum: $30 - Cancel: $10 
UberLUX -> Base: $20 - Minute: $1 - Mile: $4.50 - Minimum: $30 - Cancel: $10 
uberTAXI -> Base: Use Uber to request and pay for a taxi at standard taxi meter rates, with a 5% Uber service fee + $2 Uber booking fee - Minute: $3.50 - Cancel: $5 

CITY: WELLINGTON
uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $1.85 - Minimum: $5 - Cancel: $5


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Fares listed for comparison of any future rate cuts made.

Also see here for other historical rates:

https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: NEW-JERSEY (Old - New)
uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5
uberX -> Base: $1.05 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $5.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 

 
15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $1.92 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 9.32 to 7.4 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 20.60% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 37.50%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 5.12 to 3.2 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 60.00%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 108% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 3.45/3.2) 

uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5
uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $7.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride:
Net Fare Decrease: $4.64 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 15.48 to 10.84 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 30.00% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 47.00%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 9.88 to 5.24 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 88.69%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 111% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 5.81/5.24) 


CITY: NEW-JERSEY-SHORE
uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $8.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5
uberX -> Base: $2.40 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $8.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride:
Net Fare Decrease: $2.80 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 15.76 to 12.96 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 17.77% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 24.22%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 11.56 to 8.76 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 31.96% * (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 55% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 4.84/8.76) 

uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $3.50 - Minimum: $12.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5
uberXL -> Base: $3.75 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $12.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5 

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride:
Net Fare Decrease: $5.76 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 24.48 to 18.72 per trip)
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 23.53% (Net payout after Uber Fees)
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 30.51%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 18.88 to 13.12 per trip)
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 43.90%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates)
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 68% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 8.88/13.12)


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

bestpals said:


> Everyone should send an email to [email protected] and tell them what we think of the crap rate drop.


The only effective way to protest is for every driver in an affected city to stop driving till they restore reasonable fares.
But that won't happen because there are always drivers who will take advantage of the extra drives available while the few are off on strike. Short-term view in my opinion.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

To my thinking, with these repeated rate cuts in every city, Uber are just going to lose their best drivers. High turnover of drivers. The five-star Uber Experience will be harder and harder for them to maintain.

Then there's the attitude of the drivers, Uber's representatives to the public. Happy drivers promote the company. Unhappy drivers don't.

It's not just drivers. Uber have been off-shoring support functions as well, to reduce cost. 

I understand they want to dominate the market by driving out competition. But the way they're going about it seems crazy to me.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

I feel like TNCs could easy address this issue by simply not allowing more drivers to log in than current demand can support. Keep rates higher, but if demand falls, then block drivers from logging in until demand goes up. That way drivers aren't driving around wasting their time and gas in a saturated market, and those that are driving are getting a fare wage.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: JACKSONVILLE (Old -> New)

uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $2.05 - Cancel: $5
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.11 - Mile: $0.65 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $2.05 - Cancel: $5 

 15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride: 
Net Fare Decrease: $0.80 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 6.56 to 5.76 per trip) 
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 12.20% (Net payout after Uber Fees) 
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 33.90%* (Net profit after fees and 0.3/mile and 1:1 dead = From 2.36 to 1.56 per trip) 
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 51.28%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates) 
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 224% (How much Uber collects from the total versus the driver Net Profit = 3.49/1.56)

uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $8.05 - SRF: $2.05 - Cancel: $5
uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $8.05 - SRF: $2.05 - Cancel: $5 

15 Minute / 7 Mile Ride:
Net Fare Decrease: $2.05 (Decrease in Net Payout of Reference Ride = From 12.17 to 10.12 per trip)
% of Net Driver Fare Decrease: 16.86% (Net payout after Uber Fees)
* % of Net Driver Profit Decrease: 31.24%* (Net profit after fees and 0.4/mile and 1:1 dead = From 6.57 to 4.52 per trip)
* Extra Rides For Same Net Profit: 45.44%* (Amount of extra driving needed to make same net profit as old rates)
Uber Take/Driver Net Profit: 133% (How much Uber collects from the total versus Driver Net Profit = 5.98/4.52)


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Great post, few understand how small topline reductions in rates dramatically affect the bottom line.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

From the examples we have so far, the rate cuts reduce the drivers net profit by 1/3 and cause them to have to drive 50% more for the same net profit.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Great post, few understand how small topline reductions in rates dramatically affect the bottom line.


True. Margins are so slim now, any rate cuts are a huge blow to the take home pay after reasonable expenses. And that's just using slightly more than half the IRS rate or .30 per mile (X) or .40 (XL) for mileage costs.

The reference trip might even be a bit too optimistic as an average ride though, so it may be worse if trips are shorter on average (like 10 minutes and 4 miles perhaps).

If we use a shorter trip like that on average, the driver was only making 4 cents before and now loses 44 cents per trip. So if anything, the numbers may be much harsher than the example given.

Also, in the first example, Uber gets about $3.50 from the trip compared to the drivers net profit of $1.50.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you grams777 for putting all this together, obviously a lot of work data mining the Uber website and churning it out for us. Well done!

I'm a little dismayed at the price per mile difference even inside my own state. 100 miles north in Fort Wayne, the second biggest city in Indiana, the fares are $1.50 per mile. Here in Indianapolis it's 95¢ per mile. Who makes these decisions? South Bend, home to Notre Dame, gets $1.25 per mile. NW Indiana, considered a Chicago suburb, it's back up to $1.50/mile. However, a short ride north of that, and Chicago drivers get only 90¢ per mile.

I was so happy 6 months ago. Work when I want, work more get paid more, autonomy, no schedule, friendly people, great conversations....

Now... it's actually going to save me money keeping the car in the garage instead of destroying it for a measly 20¢/mile after expenses.


----------



## Uncle Tupelo (Feb 21, 2015)

Tallahassee rates cut from $1.50 to $1.05/mile....


----------



## TRW (Nov 18, 2015)

Cleveland went from $1.10 to $.77 cents. Time to find a new gig.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Savannah is $1/$0.13/$0.85. They lied about a 35% reduction. More like 44%.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

#UberMath


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TRW said:


> Cleveland went from $1.10 to $.77 cents. Time to find a new gig.


Holy crap. Driver financial suicide.


----------



## Will-Uber-for-Food (Aug 9, 2015)

Tampa was reduced to $.65/mile and $.11/minute from $.95/mile and $.13/minute. About a 30% reduction. I may sell both my cars and just use Uber to get around. Cheaper than owning a car now. First I have to find another income source since my Uber income has been taken away.


----------



## Rider (Jun 19, 2015)

Orlando has been reduced to .65 cents as well for X and to 1.15 for XL.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Here's the new rates for Indianapolis:








Since I won't be driving for Uber at these rates, a little math shows the disdain Uber has for drivers:
New drivers since September are on a 25% commission rate so they get 11¢ per minute and 56¢ per mile.

Those that will not wh0re themselves out for the measly sum of $1.25 minimum fare ($3.35 - $2.10) will be standing on the exit ramp with a cardboard sign in an attempt to have some dignity.


----------



## Emmanuel12 (Jan 6, 2016)

Some of you full timers will have to drive 100 hours a week to crack any serious cash now. The rate will be cut so cheap that the IRS will intervene and FBI will raid Uber HQ


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Anyone have a worse rate than Detroit?


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

They are trying to drive the regular taxi industry out of business. does not cost them anything. They didn't lower the SRF. Thats where they make there money.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Emmanuel12 said:


> Some of you full timers will have to drive 100 hours a week to crack any serious cash now. The rate will be cut so cheap that the IRS will intervene and FBI will raid Uber HQ


We can only hope so. They would be doing us a favor. ... For once.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Washington did not get hit too hard: a four cents per mile reduction. There is a three cents per minute reduction in the time. That adds up, after a while.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

New strategy for making money driving for a TNC:

Mints are now 50¢ each, 3 for a dollar.
Water bottle is $2 warm, $3 cold. 
Power bars $5. 
Conversation $1. Answering "How long you been driving?" $10

Oh yeah, driver has no change so hand over your large bill and tip me the balance.

You want to stop at the drive through? Piss off, not going to happen. Now tell me again how excited and happy you are at the new low low low rates?

Making a few stops? Prepare for a few minimum ride fees because I'm ending each ride with every stop. You'll be a LOT safer while paying all those extra safety fees.

Drunk and passed out? Jackpot! I have no idea what happened to the cash in your wallet. Your cash looks just like my cash and unless you memorized
those serial numbers...

Anyone have any other suggestions? Perhaps holding a cardboard sign at the exit ramp while waiting for a ping:

Uber Driver, HELP!​


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

A master list of the rate cuts found so far are also shown here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-rate-changes-as-of-jan-9-2016-1-pm-long.53518/


----------

